# iPod mains chargers and some general iPod advice required



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Ok, I'm looking to buy my first iPod which I plan to take with me on a trip abroad in the New Year. 

As I'm not taking my laptop with me, I need to buy a mains charger. Apple want Â£19 for a USB power adaptor, which then requires a World Travel Kit coming in at Â£29!

Â£48 just so I can charge the thing is a complete rip off! :x

I've had a look at Amazon where you can buy non-Apple mains chargers for a fraction of what Apple are charging for theirs. (Of course, I'd need a two pin adaptor, which I already have.)

This appears to be what I need.

More here.

Does anybody use this type of charger and is there a possibility it could damage the iPod?

Does anyone have any recommendations for non-Apple chargers?

I'm looking to go for an iPod Nano which I've heard has now got uprated/improved earphones? Can anybody confirm if this is indeed the case and if so, does anybody know if the 2GB Nano gets the same earphones as the larger capacity models?

Any advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have the original apple charger but an "ordinary" 2 pin continental adapter. Works well


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought one of these from a local mobile phone repair shop (you know the type...), except mine cost me Â£15, which I thought was a bargain given Apple's ridiculous prices for their own brand chargers.

For Â£2.99 you can't really complain.
It can sometimes emit a very high pitched noise when in use, but other than that it's been fine.

Rogue


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Ok, I'm looking to buy my first iPod which I plan to take with me on a trip abroad in the New Year.
> 
> As I'm not taking my laptop with me, I need to buy a mains charger. Apple want Â£19 for a USB power adaptor, which then requires a World Travel Kit coming in at Â£29!
> 
> Â£48 just so I can charge the thing is a complete rip off! :x


Yes!! I recently upgraded from an earlier 40GB iPod to a new 80GB iPod video.

I was initially impressed that the new one was only Â£260 as my old 40GB one cost Â£399 only 2 years ago. Then I found out that to get a charger and a dock were all extra cost options which used to come free with the old one!

I was speaking to a guy in the Apple store in Bluewater, and he admitted that "you can charge them by USB when they're connected to your computer, but charging it that way all the time probably isn't great for the battery!"

Absolute bloody rip-off!!! It's an item you really need, but it's an optional extra!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I bought a kit from these guys: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/ it has everything in for travelling and connecting to most things.

This is good: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/11406.htm

I bought this: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/11406.htm which is great and even has space for your iPod

This is essential: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/9263.htm to protect it


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Have used one for a number of months and it's fine - I just bought a generic USB 3-pin charger and pluged the cable that came with the iPod.

There are a number on Fleabay going for 95p but the delivery charges seem a bit steep at Â£3.95 :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'm going to try one of the cheap & cheerful ones.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....20034559154&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Andy. I've ordered something similar, along with an iPod, from Amazon.


----------

